# Miss Pixie my little morkie



## Jeanne_D (Aug 13, 2010)

I just became the proud mom of this little morkie. I was looking for a maltese puppy, but sometimes you just can't resist a tiny one in need of a good home.

She is 17 weeks and weighs 2 lbs 6 oz and although she has the yorkie ears, I think she deff has the pretty face of a maltese. I heard that Maltese have a special scent about them and this little one always smells like something sweet, to me. Could it be the Maltese scent?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome! My goodness, what a cute puppy!!! I love that face :wub:

She is really adorable and I like her name too.


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

What a cutie! My Luna is a morkie also!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Little Miss Pixie sure is a cutey!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is a sweetie! I don't think I've ever heard that maltese have a special scent, unless you mean the frito feet odor. LOL! Yorkies have that too. Perhaps maltese tend to smell sweet because we bathe them often to keep them white and clean.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

She is adorable!! I have a Pixie too....she is a yorkie-poo.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:dancing banana: Welcome, pixie is a cutie!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, she is soooo sweet. Love her little face and I think the special scent is attributed to all the baths they get ;-)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:Welcome 4: Pixie is so adorable!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

She is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so sweet:wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww she has such a happy wee face! what a cutie pie  congratulations xx


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi and welcome!

Your girl is adorable. 

Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh what a cutie she is. :wub::wub: Look at that little face and those ears.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww what a cutie !! love the ears !


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is adorable


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Miss Pixie!! She is as cute as can be! So glad you posted pictures of her~~~She is a keeper for sure!!!!:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome & congrats!

I agree about the Maltese scent. 
Coco doesn't really have a sweet scent but I swear Paris always smells sweet.
It is like her natural scent, that reminds me flower blossoms.
And they both use the same products but Paris always smells heavenly.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

So cute. Love the ears!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never noticed a scent on my Malts but I do notice a scent on my cocker,but the Malts get bathies more often than the cocker since they tend to get into more mischief...
She's adorable, looks full of spunk.. I wonder if that's where Bette, Deb's girl,gets the ears...


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeanne, Miss Pixie is so pretty! Welcome to SM


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh she is a doll!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pixie sure is a cute puppy! Enjoy her!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's too cute!! Love her name too!


----------



## Jeanne_D (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the most gracious welcome. Pixie always smells like cotton candy to me. Even after a bath, you can smell the scent of shampoo, but that sweet sweet candy smell is there underneath. She is full of fun, but she is the only puppy I have ever lived with who doesn't whine when you put her in her "room" (my kitchen) for the night. She just gets in her princess bed, with her little pink blanket, and curls up for a nap. If all Maltese are this sweet and agreeable, I will have to bring home a few more!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeanne_D said:


> Thank you all for the most gracious welcome. Pixie always smells like cotton candy to me. Even after a bath, you can smell the scent of shampoo, but that sweet sweet candy smell is there underneath. She is full of fun, but she is the only puppy I have ever lived with who doesn't whine when you put her in her "room" (my kitchen) for the night. She just gets in her princess bed, with her little pink blanket, and curls up for a nap. If all Maltese are this sweet and agreeable, I will have to bring home a few more!!


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww she sounds delightful. Make room Mom because yup the Maltese is such a special breed :wub: And I do understand what you mean about scent. Not that other breeds don't smell nice, but they do have maybe like a dog scent, not all. But the Maltese, IMO does not.
Oh enjoy your special girl...she is so cute....make rooooom for more  but mostly ENJOY!!!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

she is so pretty :wub:
Oh yes, Maltese are special :wub:


----------

